# Peugeot PH12



## Flowta (Aug 6, 2008)

A about 10 years ago or so my grandfather brought a bike over from Wales. He'd spotted it in a second hand store and thought it was quite interesting and that we'd appreciate it.

It has been lying around at my parents place since then, I used it a few times when I was younger.

I saw it the other day and thought I'd try find out a bit more about it. The downtube and seattube are oval and the cables are all in inside the tubing.
I've found out that it is a 100 year anniversary issue PH12, with original componentry except for the saddle.
it looks like this one.(not the actual bike but one off the internet)


I was wondering if anyone knows anything about them, how they ride, how many were made, are they worth refurbishing, etc?

Thanks


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

It looks nice. I've nver seen that model before....What components does the frame have?


----------



## Flowta (Aug 6, 2008)

Frameeugeot 103 Carbo Profil tubing, internal cabling
Handlebars and Stem:Atax Franco-Italia
Fork and Headset:Chrome fork, headset n/a
Front wheel:Mavic/Atom
Rear wheel:Mavic/Atom
Crankset: Sakae 
Cog/Gearing et cetera:Simplex derailleurs, Atom 6-speed freewheel
Brakes: Modolo America


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

It's worth nothing, give it to me so you don't have to worry about it...
Just kidding, it seems to be a very nice bike. If it's the right size, keep it!


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Maybe this site can help.

http://cyclespeugeot.com/ModelID.html


----------

